# New High School



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like Worthington wants another new school.I think the one they have is perfectly fine built in 1964.

$44,000,000

760 students in 4 grades.

$57,894 per hd space.










Heck you can build a hog barn for $275 per hd space.









Looks like property taxes will jump more yet.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Our high school was built in the late 50's. We have 42 students in it this year. Their budget is a little over $1.2 million. They are required by the State of Illinois to have a superintendent, principle, administrator, school nurse and full time bus driver. The single special ed student (who is deaf, but a really smart kid), has to be bussed twice a day into St. Louis. And all must be separately staffed.

Of course, the state does not fund any of this. Especially since all the riverboat gambling and casino taxes, which were slated to education, have been rolled into the general fund.

If this trend continues, we will have more people on the school payroll than students.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

At our local school, all the special needs kids get a I-pad, laptop and 2 adult aides all day long. I hate saying this, but no matter what you give these kids, they'll still be handicapped after the school is done with them.
All the gifted or smart kids get nothing more than a special class 2x per week to get indoctrinated into deep liberal thinking. THEY are hidden away and not made to look special or rewarded for their intelligence. A kid can get a's in basket weaving and a gifted kid can get b's in advanced algebra and the kid with the a in basket weaving gets a higher class ranking. 
Our schools have failed us. Don't matter what they spend, they're not getting the job done.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Don't you just love how the goverment decides what to spend our money on? I'm sure the new school they "need" probably has $10mil. in "stuff" just to make it look "pretty" Because you know kids learn better in a pretty "architectural" building instead of a basic economical box that would cost have as much to build & maintain.

A local township (luckily I don't live in)is trying to pull the same thing.The just spent 2x what they had to to build a township hall because they wanted it to look "modern", and now they are talking about laying off staff because they don't have the funds. They moved into the building a month ago. Now they also want to build a new school. The school board said they want the buildingto make an architectural statement reguardless of how much more it cost. The goverment loved to spend out money, the same school board members though wont spend any of their own money though to make their house look nice.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_The town built a new Firehall IIRC it cost 14 Mill,2 counties over built similar sized one for 4 Mill..But ours has more Oak & Brass._

_They are also trying to get a new library for 14 Mill.It's been put on hold for awhile after recieving stiff opposition.They want the county to pay for it,not the city._

_They did clean house a few yrs ago on county commisioners after the spent 7 Mill on a Big Red barn tourist center,that they closed after a yr because they couldn't afford the heat bill.Then basically gave it away to a local bussiness._


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats nuts, they can't afford teachers aides here, the regular teachers get them plus the class often as the aides are shared between special students. They are closing and consolidating schools. The old buildings are going up for sale cheap or if they are in a major centre other gov offices are moving into them out of rented space.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You guys wont believe this: A local uber-wealthy family built a beautiful museum of natural history on about 50 acres in our school district. Nobody went to it and the museum of natural history closed.
Being a very philathropic family, they offered to sell the museum (which could easily be converted to a school) for *ONE DOLLAR. *The school district needed a building, but they refused it.
One year later, they changed their mind and decided they wanted it and bought the exact same building for *ONE MILLION DOLLARS*.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Not uncommon, they did the same around here. They were more concerned about the gym than classrooms. The old school was better built. In addition, there are programs to replace much of the mechanical, lights, control systems, etc through the department of energy and pay the bill through energy savings. Could probably have done much of the work without a lot from taxpayers. Local officials, regardless of party or position type, do not care, it is not their money. Heaven Help us.

By the way, more important to have a "Panther" Dome...one day we will have the best poorly educated ball players in the world...or do we already own that position? Not that we are number 1 at much anyway these days unless it is negative to hold that position.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry. Need to figure out how to attach pictures.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a brother who is a principal, a sister and sister in law who are teachers. They all bitch about thier salaries and property tax bills. I tell them they should be thankful they have jobs. i also offer to trade tax bills and they just call me an asshole. I dont spend much time at family get togethers. I believe we need schools and teachers but lets use common sense and get rid oof tenure. I remember good teachers who gave up young because of all the BS the older ones gave them. I serve on the township board and the volunteer fire fighters are quite a handful. God bless the ones who are there for the right reason but the problem I see with most of the departments is the ones in charge have a giant ego to make up for thier stubby little manhood. We have people showing up drunk but the others and the police turn thier eyes because "They put thier lives on the line for us" sorry but I have insurance. The schools should look atwhat they send into the workforce. The teachers are all to blame. Its also the fault of the white trash that cant stop breeding more welfare and disability check cashers.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Oops should say "The teachers dont deserve all the blame."


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

steve in IN said:


> I have a brother who is a principal, a sister and sister in law who are teachers. They all bitch about thier salaries and property tax bills. I tell them they should be thankful they have jobs. i also offer to trade tax bills and they just call me an asshole


Lol...why would they ever call _you_ an asshole?

Yah though, don't really have any breeders in the family but do have a cousin that voted for Obama because she thought it was cool that he smoked pot. She still doesn't have two nickels to rub together and most likely never will. Flake.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here we go: $542 Billion needed to repair/modernize schools.

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57573747/report-$542b-needed-to-repair-modernize-schools/

Where, oh where, do they come up with these numbers?

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My wife is a teacher. They're not ALL bad people. She's a great one. Believe me, she comes home frustrated with the deadwood that wont retire and the young lazy ones who wont work. Luckily were one of the best public school districts in PA so there's not much of it. She thinks the teachers union is a joke and their union representation is little more than token theatre in negoitiations.
I feel fortunate that our school system was last in our county to do a big makeover, still has modest expenditures on sports and yet the highest test scores in the state. When we outgrew our school, we had temporary trailers in the front parking lot for years and then finally expanded modestly and responsibly. I think they actually built a pretty homely additions to the school. It could have been much fancier.
We actually raised over a million bucks in private funds to build a modest football stadium and nexturf field. Thank god my son will play in a respectable facility. I played in the previous facility and it was a crabgrass yard with white spraypaint lines on it. No lights, no visitors stands, porta potties and a 1/2 mile walk to a locker room. Things have improved and in our school's case, it was done responsibly.
In the end, it's not the building. Teachers make the school. There are much fancier schools nearby with lower test scores.
I have seen the joy on a kids face when they hug and thank their teacher (teacher not allowed to hug back for fear of molesting charges). I personally know many kids who are ignored or abused by parents and are practically raised by their teachers.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Sports comes before education at many schools.Heck sports & entertainment comes before food in our society._


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> My wife is a teacher. They're not ALL bad people. She's a great one. Believe me, she comes home frustrated with the deadwood that wont retire and the young lazy ones who wont work. Luckily were one of the best public school districts in PA so there's not much of it. She thinks the teachers union is a joke and their union representation is little more than token theatre in negoitiations.
> I feel fortunate that our school system was last in our county to do a big makeover, still has modest expenditures on sports and yet the highest test scores in the state. When we outgrew our school, we had temporary trailers in the front parking lot for years and then finally expanded modestly and responsibly. I think they actually built a pretty homely additions to the school. It could have been much fancier.
> We actually raised over a million bucks in private funds to build a modest football stadium and nexturf field. Thank god my son will play in a respectable facility. I played in the previous facility and it was a crabgrass yard with white spraypaint lines on it. No lights, no visitors stands, porta potties and a 1/2 mile walk to a locker room. Things have improved and in our school's case, it was done responsibly.
> In the end, it's not the building. Teachers make the school. There are much fancier schools nearby with lower test scores.
> I have seen the joy on a kids face when they hug and thank their teacher (teacher not allowed to hug back for fear of molesting charges). I personally know many kids who are ignored or abused by parents and are practically raised by their teachers.


I agree with everything you said expect one thing jd, I think that teachers are key, no doubt, but I think the students make the school, I had plenty of crappy teachers but with a desire to learn, a student can overcome a bad teacher.....a good teacher usually won't overcome a bad student......sometimes, but usually only manages to take away from the time spent "teaching"


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> I agree with everything you said expect one thing jd, I think that teachers are key, no doubt, but I think the students make the school, I had plenty of crappy teachers but with a desire to learn, a student can overcome a bad teacher.....a good teacher usually won't overcome a bad student......sometimes, but usually only manages to take away from the time spent "teaching"


Totally agree. I left the students out because I thought that was a given. The kids are the center of focus. I lumped the teachers in with the building, football fields and all the other chattel......lol. Just don't tell my bride...








But thanks for adding that comment, because you are right. 
There's one particular grade in our school full of misfits, druggies, drop outs and no athletes, either. They call it " the lost year" or "the black hole". So bad students can bring a school down, too. We still manage to have great test scores and reasonable athletic prowess, despite the lost year of kids.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

In Albany, a town of about 100,000+, 45 min east, they have 6 high schools, 4 public, 2 private, with the exception of the two private schools, the test scores are abysmal. Last year several teachers and a principal were fired because they were cheating on the test scores, seems funding is tied to test scores, and for icing on the cake, 67% of all babies born at their hospital are born out of wedlock......it's a bleak looking future indeed.....but heck if you gamble in the state lottery, you are providing much needed college scholarships so kids can major in cake decorating, interior design, basket weaving......all the skill sets one needs to go out and make a positive difference for their family and country.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

We value breast size and ability to dunk a b-ball over intelligence. Just turn on the tv if you need proof.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't know if this is true or not, but it's still some funny shit.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

*Alot of in town parents will complain if they close school for bad weather because they need someone to watch their kids.So they will send buses out even when no travel is advised at times.*


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> We value breast size ... over intelligence.


Uhhhh...Let me think about this a minute.....

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

LMAO!!!!
I had to think about that, too!!!

You know, on the subject of "breast size", I was on Craigs List last night on my I-pad, using a CL app.
There's a rolling ad banner above the CL ads. One of the rolling banners was "younger women want to meet YOU!!" One was very well endowed to say the least. You cant get away from it!!!


----------

